# nu’ng ako lang mag-isa



## Roshini

Can somebody please explain this to me, every single meaning to it.:

And then, nu’ng ako lang mag-isa, nagawa ko. Ako ang nagmamaneho all the time, nakakuha ako ng lisensiya ko. So, may mga bagay na takot silang ipagawa sa akin na hindi nila alam kung kaya ko o hindi. And then na-prove ko na kaya ko at nagawa ko nu’ng ako’y mag-isa. So, ang dami-dami kong na-experience na mga bagay-bagay, ang dami kong natutuhan na hindi ko nagagawa pag andyan ang parents ko kasi siyempre, mas gusto nilang sila na lang ‘yung gumawa kaysa sa ako ang pagagawin nila, di ba? I don’t think pagrerebelde ‘yun, kasi kung pagrerebelde ‘yun, eh, di sana hindi na ako babalik sa bahay. Kasi, parang kinain ko rin ‘yung sinabi ko, di ba?”
 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## raspberry_tea

Hi, I'll give this a shot:

"Then when I started living independently, I was able to do it. I learned to drive and got myself a license.

I was able to do the things that they were afraid to let me do. And I did it and I was able to prove that I could do it. 
I experienced that I wouldn't have otherwise learned, had I stayed with my parents, because of course they would rather do thise things for me.

I don't think what I did was rebelling or going against my parents' wishes. If it were, I wouldn't go back to my parents' house because that would mean me eating my own words, right?"

Hope this helps!


----------



## Roshini

Oh thanks alot. I really appreciate it. This was taken from one of Kristine's interviews. Oh ya... what does 'dami-dami' mean here? Or at least the literal meaning to it?


----------



## raspberry_tea

dami means many: by repeating it means very many.

you're welcome.


----------



## Roshini

So can I make a sentence by saying 'I have many cars.' - Ako may dami mga kotse. ? Or is it 'Ako may mga kotse' ? Which is correct? I hope that you can provide more examples. Thanks alot.


----------



## raspberry_tea

I have very many cars : Ang dami-daming kong kotse. 

Or : Marami akong kotse.
Or: May marami akong kotse.

As far as I know, we don't usually use "ako" at the beginning of a sentence. 

The structure "Ako ay" is not common.

Dami is actually from "Marami"

Here are other examples:

1. Marami akong laruan. - I have many toys.
2. Maraming bata ang nagugutom. - Many children go hungry.
3. Ang dami-dami mong pera! - You have a lot of money!
4. Marami-rami na rin ang naipon ko. - I've saved up quite an amount.
5. Sa dami ng pinakilala mo sa akin, wala akong natandaan. - You introduced me to so many people, I don't remember a single person.


hope this helps.


----------



## Roshini

So that means my structure of sentence is wrong! 
Ang dami-daming kong kotse. For this sentence here, why don't you use 'daming-dami' and isn't ang means the? Then the sentence will become 'I have a lot of the cars.' ? Isn't it? 

Why don't we use 'ako' in front of a sentence? 'Ako ay iyong kaibigan' or 'Ako ay kaibigan mo.' What about these? Thanks again for your explanation. Maraming salamat po.


----------



## raspberry_tea

Roshini said:
			
		

> Why don't we use 'ako' in front of a sentence? 'Ako ay iyong kaibigan' or 'Ako ay kaibigan mo.' What about these? Thanks again for your explanation. Maraming salamat po.


 
It's not that we don't use the "ay" structure just that the one without "ay" is more common and more convenient.

The sample sentences you've constructed are perfectly fine. But you're more likely to hear "Kaibigan mo ako."


Hope this helps.


----------



## Roshini

Thanks again. so its all about convenience rather than the proper speaking of the language...hehehe.....


----------



## raspberry_tea

Roshini said:
			
		

> Thanks again. so its all about convenience rather than the proper speaking of the language...hehehe.....


 
No, not really. Both structures (with and without "ay") are proper and correct. But as I mentioned in one of my previous posts, (in this thread or another, I'm not sure), the "ay" structure is not native to the Filipino language. As far as I know, we got that structure as an influence from one of the languages we were exposed to. (I forgot which.)

So the one without the "ay" is more common and sounds more natural. But again, both are correct.

Hope I explained it better this time. v(^_^)v


----------



## Roshini

Yes you did. Thanks alot for your explanation at your time.


----------



## raspberry_tea

Sure, no problem.
Happy to help. 
Actually this helping you makesme appreciate Filipino as a language too.

v(^_^)v


----------



## raspberry_tea

By the way, according to my friend the use of "ay" would be similar to how you use "is" and "are" in English.

Hope this helps v(^^)v


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. Maraming salamat. Me too, when people ask me about my national language, I'm so glad that I can help them out, just like you. Hehe. Thanks again. . I'm also starting to help others in Filipino language too. hehe....


----------

